# New 10MFAN Virtuoso soprano video from “Jaared”. “Make me a memory” by Grover.



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is a great video from my friend whose working name in the music world is "Jaared".
He's a heavyweight soprano player and told me that he is absolutely knocked out by my 10MFAN Virtuoso Soprano Mouthpiece.
He told me it's his number one soprano mouthpiece.

Here he is at a live gig yesterday blowing over some Grover on his 10MFAN VIRTUOSO SOPRANO mouthpiece and Weissenberg Winds curved soprano.
It looks like a brunch gig.

I wanted to make a soprano piece that did it all, and really rocked up in the altissimo, for the guys that like to use that on the sop.
Listen how beautiful he is on the altissimo.

I hope you enjoy this.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

Excellent technique and the mouthpiece sounds sounds open, full and even. Not sure about his tone concept though as his vibrato is quite wide. Also a bit weird seeing someone playing a curvy with their head down like he's a straight sop. He also looks "tight" (hunched shoulders) which doesn't make an audience comfortable. Seems to be playing for himself rather than for his audience, with no eye contact and very "closed off". Playing a live gig with canned tracks is also not the best for many reasons. 

I'm not trying to take anything away from his abilities, but lots of people learning to play might be seeing and hearing this, so comments that make them think IMHO are always worthwhile. Do you want this guy's ability to play? Yes! Do you want his tone? Maybe/maybe not. Do you want his performance skills? Definitely not. 

You may want the mouthpiece?!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you very much for listening to it. His sound is definitely open sounding, full and even, as you say. He is on a 6 tip opening so it’s not a wide-open mouthpiece in terms of tip openings, at all. It measures .060. 
I like his sound very much for that style of music.

My philosophy is to put up a lot of videos so people can hear the different sounds that are available from different players on the different models I offer. 
One thing I love about the videos, is that the mpcs don’t put everyone in one sound corner. They really allow for the versatility of peoples individual sounds to come out clearly. 
I love that. I just don’t want anyone to think that they are going to sound just like somebody else or that a mouthpiece makes you sound only one way. That’s why putting up so many videos allows people to form a bigger picture of what’s available in terms of sound, from the different mouthpieces.

I hope you are doing well and thank you again for listening to the clip. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## MojoBari (Feb 2, 2003)

I have worked on several of Jaared’s mouthpieces but not this one. It is a great showcase of his skills and a set up that gets out of the way and allows him to play. I do not agree with the comments about his posture and appearance. I think he has a great smooth jazz sound.


----------



## elguapo (Jul 26, 2004)

I've known Jaared for a few years and he is an exceptional player. He toured with smooth jazz artist Peter White for a number of years. This is a good video but doesn't really do justice to his sound. He is very tall, think 6'4'' with long arms, may explain why he looks hunched.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

He’s definitely an exceptional player and a fantastic person. I’m very honored that he’s loving this mouthpiece so much.
He’s had great things to say about Mojo and I’m sure he will have more clips for me as the gigs come in.


----------



## Enthusiast65 (Apr 15, 2006)

Fabulous full sound and CONTROL!


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

I came in here thinking - I dont remember recording that song and what an interesting way to spell my name! But good thing it's him and not me - that was spectacular playing! Very impressive, thanks for sharing Mark!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL!!!

I wonder why he spells it that way, but it does get people talking, and thats what you want.
I have to find out where his show name came from.

I love this clip. It shows the very clear and powerful sound he gets from it.


----------



## 13020 (Dec 25, 2003)

Love his soulful approach...nails for the style. That's a cool gig, but it would take some stamina as it seems there's no one else playing but him & a backing track...bless his soul. Those people were lucky at that place if this is just a GB gig...that guy can PLAY. Great OPEN sound on soprano...I love hearing that level of push w/ such control at the same time.


----------



## Keith Ridenhour (Feb 2, 2003)

sounds great to me. He knows lots of licks, I like when he states an idea and follows up. Really great playing. Chops are really a double edged sword. Us sax guys love all the flash but theres a reason some people have long careers and others play for others. THis guy is a very fine player. I respect that he has it all memorized and his command of the horn is way impressive K


----------

